# Weight of Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009



## DevilCat (29 Aug 2009)

Hi
I'm thinking of buying either the Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009 or Scott 2009 Speedster S60 Flat Bar.

The Scott seems light (22lbs) which is what I'm after, but the bike is hard to get hold of. I've been having trouble finding the weight of the Specialized bike, which Evans Cycles is currently stocking in my size (Medium).

Does anyone here know the weight of it?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## scots_lass (29 Aug 2009)

I was told by my LBS that Spec. had stopped publishing the weight of their bikes. Would be interrested if you find out as I am thinking of getting the Vita Sport (and hoping it is around the 10kgs mark!). Unfortunately it has to be ordered so can't turn up at the LBS with my bathroom scales in hand before purchase!


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Aug 2009)

I have a Sirrus Elite 2008 and it is light enough but what weight it is i could not tell you !!! Mine has carbon front forks which i guess helps.Good bike though,ridden continually to and from work (12 miles a day) and weekends (50ish miles) since i got it last Christmas.Only issue i have had is the wheel hub bearings must not have been greased enough from new and i had new wheels supplied under warranty from Specialized without a single query....which was nice !


----------



## DevilCat (29 Aug 2009)

stumbled across a french site that posted the weight around 9.85kg. Also found a guy selling one privately and advertised at 10kg, so that looks the one for me!

My local shops have said they will phone the Spec' and obtain the weight to confirm.


----------

